# حامل ولا لا ونوعية الجنين بدون سونار



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

حامل ولا لا ونوعية الجنين بدون سونار  احمم

:download:​
كيف اعرف انى حامل قبل تاخر الدورة وقبل ان اعمل تحليل حمل ؟

علامات الحمل المبكر جدا :

*1)* الم بسيط جدا جدا عند التبول خصوصا فى فترة الصباح الباكر او عند اول تبول بعد الاستيقاظ من النوم0


*2)* الم فى اسفل الظهر عند القيام من جلستك على الكرسى او على الفراش 0


*3)* الم فى اسفل البطن يشبه كثيرا الم ماقبل مجيىء الدورة الشهريه وخصوصا فى اواخر الليل وفى الصباح الباكر 0


*4)* زياده مفرطه فى العرق وخصوصا منطقه الجبين وذلك لان هرمون الحمل ينشط الغدد العرقيه 0



*5)* شعور بثقل فى الجسم كله وسخونه 0


*6)* وخذ وشكشكه فى حلمات الصدر وتقل فى الصدر 0

*7)* الشعور بالدوخه وضيق التنفس واحيانا غثيان طفيف 0


*8)* الاكتئاب والبكاء بدون سبب ومللل دائم وضيق 0


*9)* بعض النساء يعانون من صداع فى اوائل الحمل وذلك لارتفاع هرمون الحمل فى الدم0

*10)* هناك نساء يشعرون بارق مفرط والبعض الاخر نوم مبالغ فيه وفى الاخير الاتنين عرض من اعراض الحمل المبكرة 0


*11)* فقدان الشهيه ناحيه الطعام وعدم الرغبه بالاخص فى اللبن والبيض 0


*12)* بعض النساء يشعرن بضيق وغثيان من اى شىء ذات رائحه مثل العطور و الصابون وغيرو وهى علامه معروفه من علامات الحمل 0


*14)* ضعف الرغبه فى الجماع 0
​

*15)* شعور بالضعف العام والهزلان والهبوط وضربات سريعه بالقلب 0


*16)* وجود شعيرات بسيطه فى البول تشبه خيوط القطن الرفيعه وايضا لونها ابيض 0


*17)* يكون لون البول اصفر مركز ويكون لزج نوعا ما ويكون زات رائحه 0


*18)* انتفاخ بالبطن وعدم الشعور براحه فى المعده وغازات احيانا0

*19)* اسمرار بجلد الجسم طفيف جدا وهذا غير الكلف ده شىء وده شىء تانى0


*20)* تغيير ملحوظ بشكل المرأه اما ان تكون محلوة او موحشه 0


أتمنى اني أفدتكم

منقوووووووووووووووووووووو ول​

​:download:

فيما يلى اختبارات بسيطة 
بنباتات تحدد نوع الجنين 
واكيد 
و بدون سونار 


احمممممممممممممم​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: حامل ولا لا ونوعية الجنين بدون سونار  احمم*



اختبارات حقيقية 


1-أول من استطاع معرفة الجنين وهو في بطن امه هم قدماء المصرييّن ،
وذالك قبل اختراع ألأجهزة الحديثة وقبل وجود المختبرات بحوالي خمسة آلآف عام . وطريقة التطبيق في غاية البساطة ، وهو أن تقوم المرأة بالتبول في انائين كل على حدى ، وبنفس الوقت ، ثم يحضرون حفنة من القمح ، وحفنة من الشعير ، وتوضع في كل اناء حفنة .
ويتم متابعة ذالك عدة أيام ، حتى تبدأ عملية ألأنبات فاذا نبت الشعير اولا فان المولود يكون ذكرا ، وان نبت القمح أولا يكون المولود انثى .
وقد كرر بعض العلماء هذه التجربة فثبتت صحتها وهي ما زالت تطبق في بعض المناطق القروية حتى الان



:download:
 يتبع​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: حامل ولا لا ونوعية الجنين بدون سونار  احمم*




اولا...[البنت]

1-اول ماتقوم الام الصباح من بدايه الشهر وانص تشعر بغثيان 
2-بطن الام يكون صاعد على القفص الصدري 
3-شكل البطن يكون فاضي مع الاجناب وبارز على قدام 
4-تحلو الام في حملها بالبنت وتصير اجمل 
5-غالبا يكون الحمل في الجهه اليسرى يعني بدايه الحركه تكون في الجهه اليسرى
6-البنت حركتها قليله وبطيئه وتكون لف اودوران 
7-فتحه السر تكون داخله على فوق في الشهر الرابع او الخامس 
8-شعر ساق الام يكون بطيئ الضهور 9- غالبا الحامل ببنت تعاني من ثقل وصعوبه في القومه والحركه
10-غالبا تكره الجماع 
11-شهيتها للاكل تكون قليله 
12-دايم تشتهي اشيا ء فيها سكر 
13-بطن الام يكون كبير حتى لو وزن الطفله صغير

اما الولد فعلى عكس البنت 

​ 

 

ثانيا...الولد****

1​-غالبا الام لا تشعر بالغثيان في حملها 
2-بطن الام يكون نازل تحت في الحوض 
3-شكل البطن يكون زي البطيخه يعني بالعرض ومايكون بارز
4-يخرب وجه الام ويكتسحها السمار والكلف وكله تسمر حتى لوكانت بيضا 
5-غالبا الحمل يكون بالجهه اليمنى في بدايه الحركه
6-الولد حركته كثيره وتكون رفس ونفض يعني قمه بالخشونه من صغره هههههه 
7-فتحه السر في الحمل بالولد تكون داخله على تحت 
8-شعر ساق الام يكون سريع الضهور نتيجه هرمون الذكوره اللي يفرزه الطفل 
9-عادة الحامل بولد تكون قومتها خفيفه وماتحس بثقل 
10-غالبا تصير الام عندها زياده بالرغبه الجنسيه 
11-شهيه الام تكون مفتوحه للاكل 
12-غالبا بطن الام يكون صغير 





​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: حامل ولا لا ونوعية الجنين بدون سونار  احمم*

عاوزة اضيف معلومة لمن يحب 




 
[font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]*يعتبر السونار من أهم وأأمن أدوات التشخيص أثناء الحمل ومتابعة الحالات الخطرة. وليس كما تعتقد أغلب النساء ان السونار يستخدم لمعرفة جنس المولود فربما يكون هذا آخر شيء ممكن أن يفكر به الطبيب الذي أمر بعمل السونار. في كل مرحل من مراحل الحمل تكون هناك أهمية واضحة لعمل السونار فمثلاً في الثلث الأول من الحمل يكون السونار مفيداً لمعرفة أن كان الحمل طبيعي رحمي أم لا وعدد الأجنة وتشخيص سبب أي نزيف رحمي في بداية الحمل والتأكد من مطابقة تاريخ الولادة،أما في الثلث الثاني من الحمل فيكون من المهم التأكد من نمو الطفل ووضعية المشيمة والسائل الأمينوسي والتأكد من خلو الطفل من أي تشوهات خلقية. أما السونار الثالث فيكون في الثلث الآخير من الحمل وأيضاً يكون لتأكد من نمو الطفل طبيعياً ووضع المشيمة والسائل الأمينوسي والتأكد من عدم إصابة الطفل بأي تشوهات لاسمح الله*[/font] ​
​[font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]*وهناك بعض الحالات التي ممكن ان تتطلب إعادة السونار عدة مرات ولكن يجب ألا يسيء *[/font][font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]*إستخدام السونار لكل زيارة مثلاً لفقط التأكد من جنس المولود .هناك بعض الدراسات التي أشارة إلى إحتمال وجود تأثير ولو تفيف على الجنين لو إستخدم السونار بإفراط فمتلاً يكون الطفل أيسر أي يستخدم يده اليسرى مستقبلاً ولكن لايجود أي دراسة مؤكدة حتى الأن*[/font] ​
​[font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]*في النهاية كل شيء بعتدال يكون أأمن من الإفراط فيه ودعي طبيبك المعالج هو الذي يحدد مدى إحتياجك إلى تكرر عمل السونار أثناء الحمل*[/font] ​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: حامل ولا لا ونوعية الجنين بدون سونار  احمم*

مواضيعك كلها جميله 

ومميزه 

ميرسى جداااااااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: حامل ولا لا ونوعية الجنين بدون سونار  احمم*



candy shop قال:


> مواضيعك كلها جميله
> 
> 
> ومميزه
> ...





:download:​






















































الموضوعات بتتميز فقط لما استاذة كاندى كل السكر والكاندى 
بتشرفها بالتعليق 
ولانها فى احلى قسمين لاحلى ناس بحبهم هنا 
استاذة كاندى 
فيتا 

وتلاحظى اغلب موضوعاتى باقسامكم 

بس 
مش تقولى لحد 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: حامل ولا لا ونوعية الجنين بدون سونار  احمم*

*طيب ممكن اقول انا هههههههه

موضوع جيمل قوى يا اسميشيل
مرسى للمعلومات دى اللى هتخلينى دكتورة
بس مش اسنان هههههههه
*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: حامل ولا لا ونوعية الجنين بدون سونار  احمم*



twety قال:


> *طيب ممكن اقول انا هههههههه*
> 
> *موضوع جيمل قوى يا اسميشيل*
> *مرسى للمعلومات دى اللى هتخلينى دكتورة*
> *بس مش اسنان هههههههه*




:download:

دكتورة اسنان 
اية القرف دة 

فخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

نورتينى احلى تويتى 
ووحشتنى لماضتك 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: حامل ولا لا ونوعية الجنين بدون سونار  احمم*

مجهود رااائع

وموضوع جميل

شكرا جدا​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يناير 2010)

موضوع مفيد
شكراا لكـــــــــ​


----------

